# Sewing organiser



## WaterFall (Oct 5, 2012)

Hi 

I do knit and sewing as well . I it few sewing organisers but always still my sewing stuff here and there wondering in my house eg in rooms, living room , bedrooms . I knit not a lot but buy wool all the time . Never able to tidy these things. 

I want to ask if KP members who do sewing will help to give ideas .

Do I need sodden boxes or sewing organisers or to save some money can I use cardboard boxes . 

They need to put cover on them or I can just cover with wrapping papers. 

Any cheap ways to make sewing tall cupboard using cheap wood . Or plastic organisers I need . Craft craft everywhere or wool knitting stuff . 

I need to organise but my budget is not big .


----------



## Justdianna1 (Feb 23, 2015)

Shoe holders from the dollar store work great and you can see the yarn


----------



## JoanDL (Aug 26, 2013)

Check online sale places like craigslist. I have seen some computer armoires turned into great craft cupboards. If you are handy you can add shelves. Pintrest has some great ideas too but usually no instructions. As people switch to tablets, they don't need a large cupboard to keep their computer stuff in and they usually sell quite cheap


----------



## Justdianna1 (Feb 23, 2015)

Shoe holders from the dollar store work great and you can see the yarn


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

My dh bought me storage cabinets, by System Build, we bought them at Canadian Tire, on sale, reg. 169$ for 90$, they are made in US I imagine places like Lowes or other stores, I know they sell this brand at Walmarts also. We just got them set up, have one for knitting, one for weaving, and one for sewing. They measure 72 in h, 30 in wide, and have five shelves a piece. I am going to add 3 extra shelves per cabinet. The company sells them for 5$ apiece, but since i live in Canada, 9 would cost me 95$ in all including shipping, so hubby is going to make them for me. Have fun!


----------



## meemommie (Apr 5, 2015)

I love any thing clear, whether boxes or jars or zip lock bag, to be able to identity immediately. I do have some really good boxes that I use for ribbons, buttons, etc. If they are not clear, I label them so I know what they hold without having to open. Many of these containers can be stacked in an inexpensive bookcase or shelves to give good storage. I am always on the lookout for things I can use at thrift shops and yard sales. Good luck with your project.


----------



## liz morris (Dec 28, 2014)

Waterfall, I know you are in the UK. Cardboard boxes work well. You can get inexpensive ones that fold up and down, The Works sell them I think. They come with tops and are quite sturdy and will stack quite high. Just need sorting and labelling and "Hey Presto" storage. I had them for years, but have now graduated to plastic boxes from Poundstretcher.


----------



## LilgirlCA (Jan 22, 2011)

There are no rules - just what works for you. So clear boxes so you can see at a glance what you have, open baskets especially for tools, cardboard boxes with lids and labels would also work. You can make them pretty by covering with paper or not. Just detailed labels so you can find what you want quickly

Do what works for you - what you think would work. Organize items into the boxes the way you work - put items that you normally use together in one box. For example, measuring tapes, pins and scissors together in one box. Threads together in one shallow box - lay the spools on their sides so you can see the colors.


----------



## nomadbubbe (Feb 25, 2012)

There is a wonderful website called Freecycle. I am involved (because I was a snowbird) in one in Florida and one in Massachusetts as well as New Hampshire. Perhaps there is one in your area. They are all over you just have to put in your location when the site comes up. This is a site for anyone to offer or get things for free. I personally have gotten a refrigerator, linens, craft items, etc. Offered rugs, knitting books, empty plant pots, clothing, old 78 records (if you are old enough to remember them), etc. I hope you get the idea. If it is a cabinet you wish, ask. Containers, ask. Just be sure to follow the safety rules contained on the site. I have never had a problem and found it a wonderful way to get rid of things without feeling guilty. P.S. I have also (groan) gotten yarn and fabrics.......but that's another story.


----------



## WaterFall (Oct 5, 2012)

liz morris said:


> Waterfall, I know you are in the UK. Cardboard boxes work well. You can get inexpensive ones that fold up and down, The Works sell them I think. They come with tops and are quite sturdy and will stack quite high. Just need sorting and labelling and "Hey Presto" storage. I had them for years, but have now graduated to plastic boxes from Poundstretcher.


Thank you , yes but cardboard you can store very light stuff.


----------



## WaterFall (Oct 5, 2012)

nomadbubbe said:


> There is a wonderful website called Freecycle. I am involved (because I was a snowbird) in one in Florida and one in Massachusetts as well as New Hampshire. Perhaps there is one in your area. They are all over you just have to put in your location when the site comes up. This is a site for anyone to offer or get things for free. I personally have gotten a refrigerator, linens, craft items, etc. Offered rugs, knitting books, empty plant pots, clothing, old 78 records (if you are old enough to remember them), etc. I hope you get the idea. If it is a cabinet you wish, ask. Containers, ask. Just be sure to follow the safety rules contained on the site. I have never had a problem and found it a wonderful way to get rid of things without feeling guilty. P.S. I have also (groan) gotten yarn and fabrics.......but that's another story.


Freecycle in uk most broken stuff or only fit if you living in boxes as council charge money to take furniture etc so people instead of paying to remove they advertise on freecycle in uk most stuff going in bin people advertise on freecycle . Very rare good stuff.


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

Go to Poundstretchers, Poundland, or B&M Bargains. They are all in UK and sell large plastic storage boxes.


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

WaterFall said:


> Freecycle in uk most broken stuff or only fit if you living in boxes as council charge money to take furniture etc so people instead of paying to remove they advertise on freecycle in uk most stuff going in bin people advertise on freecycle . Very rare good stuff.


I'm baffled by "living in boxes". What do you mean?


----------



## m_azingrace (Mar 14, 2012)

Whenever I use a cardboard box, I line it first with a large plastic trash bag. This keeps out dust and ensures that if the box fails for any reason, the contents will be safe inside the bag.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

Any container that will hold your items will work for storage. I have many boxes that are covered with wallpaper so they are all the same color on my shelving unit. I do not spend money just to store my items. Yarn can be stored in a pretty pillowcase and used as decoration on a bed. Cookie tins hold needles, hooks, pins etc. Use your imagination and you can come up with a lot of "free" storage items.


----------



## WaterFall (Oct 5, 2012)

JoanDL said:


> Check online sale places like craigslist. I have seen some computer armoires turned into great craft cupboards. If you are handy you can add shelves. Pintrest has some great ideas too but usually no instructions. As people switch to tablets, they don't need a large cupboard to keep their computer stuff in and they usually sell quite cheap


I got few in the house as my house is big I got two big desks 72 inch 3 smaller computer tables about 36 inch and one 3 tier organiser but need some ideas and easy ideas.


----------



## WaterFall (Oct 5, 2012)

inishowen said:


> Go to Poundstretchers, Poundland, or B&M Bargains. They are all in UK and sell large plastic storage boxes.


Thank you


----------



## WaterFall (Oct 5, 2012)

inishowen said:


> I'm baffled by "living in boxes". What do you mean?


I mean some they live and store everything in boxes like temporarily living etc or nearly broken furniture etc in my freecycle people instead taking to tips they advertise on freecycle . But the most stuff not even useable.


----------



## WaterFall (Oct 5, 2012)

inishowen said:


> Go to Poundstretchers, Poundland, or B&M Bargains. They are all in UK and sell large plastic storage boxes.


Good I will go .


----------



## WaterFall (Oct 5, 2012)

m_azingrace said:


> Whenever I use a cardboard box, I line it first with a large plastic trash bag. This keeps out dust and ensures that if the box fails for any reason, the contents will be safe inside the bag.


Thank you for the idea.


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

WaterFall said:


> Hi
> 
> I do knit and sewing as well . I it few sewing organisers but always still my sewing stuff here and there wondering in my house eg in rooms, living room , bedrooms . I knit not a lot but buy wool all the time . Never able to tidy these things.
> 
> ...


The only cardboard I have used is file boxes, new ones, I prefer plastic and put a dehumidifier tablet in them just in case. The file boxes have handle holes for easy carrying and they fold down when not in use. It is a dry climate here but cardboard still will retain the least amount of moisture.


----------



## WaterFall (Oct 5, 2012)

Montana Gramma said:


> The only cardboard I have used is file boxes, new ones, I prefer plastic and put a dehumidifier tablet in them just in case. The file boxes have handle holes for easy carrying and they fold down when not in use. It is a dry climate here but cardboard still will retain the least amount of moisture.


my house is stone house no moisture etc the cardboards boxes are good . But I will go for plastic I think and had it built shelves . Sewing , Crochet , knitting etc etc many other hobbies so always storage is less . But with the help of God going to use or give away less around less worries.


----------



## Kathleen's daughter (Jul 31, 2011)

shows how to use very large rectangular plastic bottles as drawers in shelving. Of course, you could have rows of small "drawers" too


----------



## st1tch (Dec 13, 2011)

I got some plastic drawers from £stretcher for the haberdashery, they cost about £14 a set with 3 deep draws.


----------



## rhiannon43130 (Dec 21, 2014)

I like my fabric in plastic boxes not clear as sun can fade. I label the box as the type of fabric.....tops, jackets, bottom weight etc. A lady at church gave me a pattern cabinet. I keep my bobbins in mint tons by machines (i collect antique ones and use them). I hide my good scissors in a fabric box......my okay ones are on peg board.


----------



## KittyMomma (Dec 12, 2012)

We purchased a 5 shelf unit from Lowe's. It is 36" wide by 5' tall, has 4 adjustable shelves and is steel. I have most of my sewing stuff in plastic containers on those shelves. My thread is all in plastic, 2 sided containers. These were about 10 years ago at Wal-Mart in the toy department for Hot Wheels Cars. 2 small or one large spool will fit in each compartment. I have 5 of them (oh, neglected to say, I am a thread junkie, love Sulky threads) labeled and stacked on the shelves. You can purchase these online from Nancy's Notions now. WIP's are in containers and labeled. Also am learning to corral my scraps by cutting into strips, rectangles and squares. These are in containers, also labeled. Fat quarters - known by my friends as the Fat Quarter Queen, are in containers, organized by color, theme or brand collection. Used some large S hooks to hang items on the ends of the unit, these hold my door wreaths, etc. Quilt batting and interfacing, etc in plastic containers designed to slide under the bed. 

My yarn stash is in plastic containers, two in closet and one under the bed. I use an app on my e-reader to keep track of what yarn I have, no searching, when I want something, just look at the app and can locate it. 

Counted Cross Stitch supplies - threads are in 4 large notebooks and Krenick threads are in a container in a drawer. Fabrics are labeled and kept file style in a drawer according to thread count. Also have software on my computer that keeps track of all that. Kits in drawer with fabrics and Mill Hill beads are in a great bead organizer I purchased online. 
Hope some of these ideas are helpful. As I live in a tiny house, storage is at a premium and I have to be creative. Can't do anything about DH's stuff!


----------



## liz morris (Dec 28, 2014)

WaterFall said:


> Thank you , yes but cardboard you can store very light stuff.


Not true, Waterfall. I stored fabric in mine, some of it quite heavy.


----------



## Gweneth 1946 (May 20, 2012)

I eventually broke down after the children all left and turned one of the rooms into a sewing room. I purchased about 27 or thirty , less would also work, plastic drawers, large ones. They sit one on top of the other in rows of six or seven rows and four containers high. I placed them side my side against a wall with a counter top placed on the top of them, the rows of drawers are in place of legs, and everything is at your fingertips, your sewing machine sits on the counter and the counter can also be used to cut out patterns. I purchased the counter at the local hardware store they usually have left over pieces and some are out of style they are the width of your kitchen counter. Since nothing is nailed it can be moved to any room. I would suggest plastic containers for your material or business boxes with holes on the ends for carrying but I found that cardboard will eventually pick up a musty/mold smell. I hope you have a great imagination to figure out what I have just said.


----------



## motormom (Nov 16, 2013)

I have a very small closet that I use for my sewing and embroidery things - so a big fabric stash is something I can't have. I use fabric bins similar to these: http://www.homedepot.com/p/Martha-Stewart-Living-10-1-2-in-x-11-in-Seaglass-Fabric-Drawer-4913/203616076 for my patterns, notions, and embroidery things.


----------



## vreugy (Sep 29, 2016)

Try a company called Sterilite. The make all kinds of plastic containers, boxes, storage containers of all kinds. You can find them online. Hope you find what you need. I too am struggling to get my craft room organized. The room is tiny and my supplies are much.


----------



## KittyMomma (Dec 12, 2012)

A clear over-the-door shoe bag works great for organizing scissors and other notions. All our doors are pocket doors but one on the linen closet, have the shoe bag on the inside of it, with each pocket labeled.
https://www.amazon.com/Whitmor-Crystal-Clear-Over-Organizer/dp/B000HM5V0A/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1485627771&sr=8-3&keywords=clear+shoe+bags


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

I use vases for storing knitting needles. old medicine conts. for my notions and sewing needles and pins. Shoe boxes for my threads. I also put my paints in them. Try the postoffice I can get nice boxes there for nothing also the liquor store or drug store. Free is good.


----------



## Kathleen's daughter (Jul 31, 2011)

mama879 said:


> I use vases for storing knitting needles. old medicine conts. for my notions and sewing needles and pins. Shoe boxes for my threads. I also put my paints in them. Try the postoffice I can get nice boxes there for nothing also the liquor store or drug store. Free is good.


 :sm24:


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

As you are in UK you will probably have a Tesco near you. They have large plastic storage boxes. I saw them in our Tesco today.


----------



## WaterFall (Oct 5, 2012)

inishowen said:


> As you are in UK you will probably have a Tesco near you. They have large plastic storage boxes. I saw them in our Tesco today.


I got a lot of stuff in bags, boxes , plastic, wood organisers , sewing boxes etc etc . I went B&Mand bought few and tidy some . I will look in tesco as well.


----------



## carolynsue43 (Dec 30, 2012)

If you are near Micheals they have 12x12 plastic boxes on sale now. I bought 15 and now I can see clearly what is in each one. And they stack. They are meant for scrapbook in but I use them for everything. Need some more,but just started


----------



## carolynsue43 (Dec 30, 2012)

Forgot to say the boxes are $4. A good price for their size


----------



## WaterFall (Oct 5, 2012)

Thank you good idea when in boxes I don't like the idea hanging here and there the house will not look tidy.


----------

